# American Movie Industry



## tenacious (Dec 10, 2022)

Since this is a southern California based site, I thought this opinion piece might start an interesting discussion? Personally my take is the industry executives have lost touch with the audience. Rich people living in gated costal communities squeezing in all this moralizing (and frankly virtue signaling) ... makes for long ass movies that don't resonate. 

Anyway the original article was in the NYtimes, but I was able to read the whole thing on yahoo: 








						Highbrow Films Aimed at Winning Oscars Are Losing Audiences
					

A year ago, Hollywood watched in despair as Oscar-oriented films like “Licorice Pizza” and “Nightmare Alley” flatlined at the box office. The day seemed to have finally arrived when prestige films were no longer viable in theaters and streaming had forever altered cinema. But studios held out...




					news.yahoo.com


----------

